# Απρόσμενα δυσπρόφερτες αγγλικές λέξεις



## pidyo (Mar 16, 2017)

Το βιντεάκι του Εαρίωνα για τον gyro, αλλά και η οκτασέλιδη (ήμαρτον Παναΐα μ') συζήτηση για την προφορά του love, μου θύμισε ένα θέμα στο οποίο θα ήθελα τον οβολό σας. 

Νομίζω ότι σε κάθε ξένη γλώσσα που μαθαίνουμε υπάρχουν κάποιες λέξεις που αντιστέκονται σθεναρά στην προσπάθειά μας να τις προφέρουμε. Δεν εννοώ λέξεις αντικειμενικά δύσκολες για έναν Έλληνα (κάτι ισλανδικοί σιδηρόδρομοι, κάτι σκωτσέζικοι λαιμογδάρτες και πάει λέγοντας) αλλά απλές σχετικά λέξεις που για απροσδιόριστους λόγους αδυνατούμε να προφέρουμε σωστά και εύκολα. 

Ο αγγλικός μου εφιάλτης είναι η λέξη societal. Βάλτε με να πω τον δυσκολότερο γλωσσοδέτη καλύτερα, λιγότερη ώρα θα μου πάρει από το να προσπαθήσω να προφέρω τη λέξη societal. 

Έχετε εσείς παρόμοιες γλωσσικές ερινύες;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 16, 2017)

Δεν ξέρω, δεν το σκέφτηκα ποτέ μου. Απλώς τις ξεφουρνίζω. 

Αλλά μου θύμισες μια καθηγήτρια αγγλικών στο γυμνάσιο, που μια μέρα της ήρθε να μας διδάξει τις λεπτές διαφορές στην προφορά διαφόρων αγγλικών λέξεων. Μας έβαλε λοιπόν να λέμε διάφορες λέξεις με παρόμοια αλλά (υποτίθεται) όχι ίδια προφορά, μεταξύ άλλων τις λέξεις pot και top. Ε μιλάμε μια ώρα ήμασταν εκεί και χτυπιόμασταν, ένας μάλιστα συμμαθητής ήταν ντεμί αγγλόφωνος (Αγγλίδα μάνα ή κάτι τέτοιο), αλλά κανείς δεν της άρεζε, με τίποτα δεν ήταν ευχαριστημένη.

Ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει ποια ήταν η διαφορά (εκτός από την προφανή ότι στη μια λέξη το p είναι στην αρχή και το t στο τέλος και στην άλλη αντίστροφα) και τι περίμενε από μας. Αλλά μη με βάλεις να πω pot και top, με λούζει κρύος ιδρώτας.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 16, 2017)

pidyo said:


> Ο αγγλικός μου εφιάλτης είναι η λέξη societal. Βάλτε με να πω τον δυσκολότερο γλωσσοδέτη καλύτερα, λιγότερη ώρα θα μου πάρει από το να προσπαθήσω να προφέρω τη λέξη societal.


Μα δεν είναι μόνο αυτό - όλες οι λέξεις που καταλήγουν σε _-al(l), -ul(l)_ είναι προβληματικές! Εσάς δηλαδή σας βγαίνει εύκολα αυτός ο φθόγγος; Για πείτε ένα _y'all _να σας δω! :-D


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2017)

dharvatis said:


> Για πείτε ένα _y'all _να σας δω! :-D



Βάλε δυο βότσαλα στο στόμα και θα δεις. Ή μάλλον θ' ακούσεις. 
Και η παχιά γλώσσα βοηθάει. Αλλά μην προσπαθήσεις μ' αυτά να πεις «δυσπρόφερτη», γιατί θα σπάσεις δόντια.

Άλλο πράγμα η δυσλεξία βέβαια, κι άλλη η δυσκολία της λέξης «dyslexia» για τους αγγλόφωνους, αλλά αυτό εδώ θυμήθηκα, από έναν δυσλεκτικό:


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2017)

Δεν κατάλαβα πού είναι το πρόβλημα με το σοσάιεταλ. 
Αν εννοείτε το τελικό αλ τότε το θέμα είναι νομίζω η αμερικάνικη προφορά. Στην αγγλική προφορά είναι πιο πολύ αλ παρά γκλουγκλουγλ


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2017)

SBE said:


> ... Στην αγγλική προφορά είναι πιο πολύ αλ παρά γκλουγκλουγλ



You can call me Al


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 16, 2017)

Θεός ο Έντις


----------



## Irini (Mar 17, 2017)

Το πρώτο που μου 'ρχεται είναι το Massachusetts δεύτερο το Worcestershire. Αδύνατον να τα προφέρω.


----------



## pontios (Mar 17, 2017)

Jimmy Carter and George W Bush mispronouncing "nuclear".


----------



## pidyo (Mar 17, 2017)

dharvatis said:


> Μα δεν είναι μόνο αυτό - όλες οι λέξεις που καταλήγουν σε _-al(l), -ul(l)_ είναι προβληματικές!



Δεν φτάνω καν στο -al. Αρχίζω σοσαϊιεάι- και κάπου εκεί σταματάω τσαντισμένος. Είπαμε, δεν έχω δικαιολογία, η λέξη δεν είναι αντικειμενικά δύσκολη στην προφορά (εξού και το απρόσμενα του τίτλου του νήματος), απλά αδυνατώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2017)

Εγώ δυστυχώς, κλεισμένος στο ιδιωτικό μου γραφείο, δεν μιλάω πια όπως τα χρόνια που δίδασκα, δεν δουλεύω σε γραφείο με άλλους, οπότε και η φωνή μου χάνει πια και η άρθρωση και η ταχύτητα του λόγου, ίσως και οι γλωσσοδέτες γίνονται περισσότεροι. Μόνη γιατρειά που έχω βρει είναι να διαβάζω δυνατά μεγάλα (αγγλικά και, σπανιότατα, γαλλικά) άρθρα που με ενδιαφέρουν, προσπαθώντας να έχω σωστή άρθρωση, να μην κάνω σαρδάμ και να χρωματίζω το λόγο έτσι που να αναδεικνύεται το νόημα, ακόμα και με το πρώτο διάβασμα. Οπότε τα σοσάιεταλ τα μασάω....


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2017)

Irini said:


> Το πρώτο που μου 'ρχεται είναι το Massachusetts δεύτερο το Worcestershire. Αδύνατον να τα προφέρω.



Το δέυτερο ούτε οι Άγγλοι μπορούν, οπότε το προφέρουν Γούστερ, και το απλογράφουν Wooster.

(Κατά τον Τζιβς και τον Γούστερ)


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2017)

SBE said:


> οπότε το προφέρουν Γούστερ, και το απλογράφουν Wooster.



To Worcestershire είναι περίπου σαν να λες στα κρητικά «Γούστο έχει». Πού είναι η δυσκολία; :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 26, 2017)

Πριν ανακαλύψω τα ηλεκτρονικά λεξικά με τις ηχογραφήσεις των λέξεων και την καταγραφή σε IPA, απλώς πρόφερα κάμποσες λέξεις λάθος, χωρίς να το σκέφτομαι ιδιαίτερα (π.χ. _belfry_, _maniacal_, _awry_). Σπάνια τύχαινε λέξη που να με μπέρδευε πραγματικά, και να κολλούσα τελείως όταν προσπαθούσα να τη διαβάσω, αλλά το _molecule_ ήταν μια από αυτές (και το _molecular_). «Μόουλ... Μόουλου...κλ... Αααα!»


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 27, 2017)

Ελαφρώς εκτός θέματος: 

Θυμήθηκα τώρα έναν Άγγλο καθηγητή που μας έκανε μαθήματα διδασκαλίας Αγγλικών και κάποια στιγμή στο άσχετο τον άκουσα να λέει τη λέξη pint. Χρόνια ολόκληρα νόμιζα ότι προφερόταν /pɪnt/ γιατί την έβλεπα μόνο γραμμένη, δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ κανέναν να την λέει. Του το είπα και με δικαιολόγησε λέγοντας ότι ήταν πολύ φυσικό αυτό, αφού το print λόγου χάρη είναι /prɪnt/, δεν είναι /praɪnt/.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2017)

Καλημέρα. Τέτοια μπόλικα. Στα βρετανικά αγγλικά τα Dover, hover, lover έχουν τρεις διαφορετικές προφορές. Σε απλή ελληνική μεταγραφή: ντόουβερ, χόβερ, λάβερ. Το Dover έχει ομοιοκατάληκτα τα over (και παράγωγα ή σύνθετα), clover, rover κ.ά. Το βρετανικό hover δεν έχει ομοιοκατάληκτα. Επειδή μάλιστα προφέρεται χάβερ στα αμερικάνικα, αν το αναζητήσεις σε rhyming dictionary, θα πάρεις σαν ομοιοκατάληκτα όλα τα -άβερ: cover, discover, lover, plover κ.λπ. Αναζητείται λεξικό ομοιοκατάληκτων λέξεων που να γνωρίζει από βρετανικές προφορές.

Όσο για την πίντα, pint, πάιντ, δεν έχει γνωστές ομοιοκατάληκτες. Όλες οι άλλες σε -int προφέρονται -ιντ.
Το αντίθετο συμβαίνει με τα -ind. Όλα προφέρονται -άινd (bind, blind, find, kind, ρήμα wind κ.λπ.), εκτός από τον άνεμο, wind, γουίντ. (Δεν υπολογίζω διαφορετικές ορθογραφίες τύπου sinned.)
Τρελογλώσσα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 27, 2017)

Το _wind_ είναι ίσως πιο ύπουλο όταν συμπεριλαμβάνεται σε εκφράσεις. Οι περισσότερες είναι σχετικά απλές και σχετίζονται με τον άνεμο, ενώ το _wind down_ παραπέμπει ξεκάθαρα σε ξεκούρδισμα. Το _wind up_ «καταλήγω κάπου», όμως, δεν έχει εξίσου εμφανή σύνδεση και πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι προφέρεται /waɪnd ʌp/. Ευτυχώς είναι σχετικά συνηθισμένη έκφραση, αλλά με ώθησε σε άλλο λάθος: για χρόνια πρόφερα έτσι το _get wind of something_, αντί του σωστού /get wɪnd/, μη γνωρίζοντας την κυνηγετική του προέλευση και την αντιστοιχία με την οσμή.



AoratiMelani said:


> Θυμήθηκα τώρα έναν Άγγλο καθηγητή που μας έκανε μαθήματα διδασκαλίας Αγγλικών και κάποια στιγμή στο άσχετο τον άκουσα να λέει τη λέξη pint. Χρόνια ολόκληρα νόμιζα ότι προφερόταν /pɪnt/ γιατί την έβλεπα μόνο γραμμένη, δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ κανέναν να την λέει. Του το είπα και με δικαιολόγησε λέγοντας ότι ήταν πολύ φυσικό αυτό, αφού το print λόγου χάρη είναι /prɪnt/, δεν είναι /praɪnt/.



Μήπως εδώ έχουμε και επιρροή τού _pinto_; Άσχετο μεν ετυμολογικά, αλλά η ομοιότητα είναι έντονη και η λέξη νομίζω ακούγεται περιστασιακά (π.χ. σχετικά με άλογα). (ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ: Δεν ξέρω γιατί το έγραψα αυτό, αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου άσχετη η ετυμολογία.)


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2017)

Τρελλογραφή, μάλλον. 

Τα ποσοστά δυσλεξίας στο ΗΒ είναι υψηλά και κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι οφείλεται αυτό εν μέρει στη στρυφνή ορθογραφία. Αλήθεια ή ψέμα δεν ξέρω, πάντως το έχω ακούσει από πολλούς που ασχολούνται με το θέμα επαγγελματικά. 

Για μένα πάντως τα πράγματα είναι απλά: έχω ανακαλύψει ότι πολλές από τις υποτιθέμενες δύσκολες λέξεις τις λένε λάθος και Άγγλοι για τον ίδιο λόγο, ότι δηλαδή τις έχουν δει μόνο γραμμένες. Μια φορά στην τηλεόραση, μπιμπισί κιόλας που δεν δικαιολογείται, σε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ ο παρουσιαστής μας μίλαγε για κάτι χιμαιρικό (chimeric), και μάλλον τον χάζεψε ο λυρισμός γιατί το πέρασε για γαλλικό και το είπε σιμέρικ. Απαράδεκτος ή μάλλον καβαλλημένο καλάμι, όπως πολλοί παρουσιαστές- νομίζουν ότι τα ξέρουν όλα και δεν ρωτάνε.:mellow:

Οπότε αφού είναι πιθανό να γίνει λάθος κι από ντόπιους για τη χίμαιρα κλπ δεν σκάω ιδιαίτερα. Άλλωστε πόσες φορές θα χρειαστεί να πω ότι το καμπαναριό τρελλάθηκε και ξεπουλάει τσάμπα (the belfry went awry) ή ότι μια μανιακή χίμαιρα ταξιδεύει από τη Μασαχουσέτη; Και αν δεν πεις belfry και πεις bell tower το ίδιο θα σε καταλάβουνε. 

Α, και κάτι ακόμα: δεν πρόκειται να ξεγελάσουμε ποτέ κανέναν Άγγλο ώστε να μας περάσει για ίσο του. Αυτό το έμαθα πολύ νωρίς στο ΗΒ και έπαψα να αγχώνομαι.


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... Το _wind up_ «καταλήγω κάπου», όμως, δεν έχει εξίσου εμφανή σύνδεση και πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι προφέρεται /waɪnd ʌp/....



Γι' αυτό ήταν -και πάντα είναι- χρήσιμο να εμπλουτίζει κανείς τα αγγλικά του και από τραγούδια, π.χ. του ρήματος wind up τη σημασία και την προφορά την είχα μάθει από το παρακάτω, γιατί αν περίμενα από τους περισσότερους ελληνόφωνους δασκάλους αγγλικών που είχαμε στα φροντιστήρια της εποχής μας, κι ακόμη χειρότερα στα σχολεία, φέξε μου και γλίστρησα:






When I was young and they packed me off to school
And taught me how not to say the word
I didn't mind if they groomed me for success
Or if they said that I was just a fool
So I left there in the morning
With my songs tucked underneath my arm
Their half-assed smiles and the book of rules

Well, you can excommunicate me on my way to English class
And have all the bishops harmonize these lines

I don't believe you
You had the whole damn thing all wrong
From what you said I'd have to wind up crazy




nickel said:


> ... Τρελογλώσσα.



She's a wind-up, wind-up.


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2017)

SBE said:


> Τρελλογραφή, μάλλον. ...





daeman said:


> ...
> *The joy of English pronunciation*
> 
> _The Chaos_ by Charivarius [Gerard Nolst Trenité (1870–1946)]
> ...



Finally, which rhymes with enough,
Though, through, bough, cough, hough, sough, tough?
Sure as hell all this is rough


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 27, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Μήπως εδώ έχουμε και επιρροή τού _pinto_;


Μπα, όσον αφορά εμένα αποκλείεται. Δεν είχα ακούσει τη λέξη πίντο τότε. Το πιθανότερο είναι πως ήταν επιρροή όλων των άλλων εις -ιντ που ήξερα.

Τρελογλώσσα και τρελογραφή μαζί. Μία μόνο την ξεπερνάει (γουινκ γουινκ, νατζ νατζ).


----------



## Marinos (Mar 27, 2017)

https://xkcd.com/1816/


----------



## cougr (Nov 6, 2021)

Μόλις χθες, για πρώτη φορά απ' όσο θυμάμαι, ζορίστικα με την έκφραση ενός όρου: otorhinolaryngological. Κόμπιασα λιγάκι στην αρχή αλλά στο τέλος τα κατάφερα.


----------



## cougr (Nov 7, 2021)

Το απρόσμενο για μένα ήταν ότι με το otorhinolaryngology και άλλα παράγωγα, ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Μόνο το παραπάνω με παίδεψε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Meggie (Sep 6, 2022)

Υπάρχουν γενικά πολλές Αγγλικές λέξεις που τις ακούω στην τηλεόραση και το you tube λάθος. Καταρχάς πες την λέξη Ελληνικά ειδάλλως αν την πεις Αγγλικά να την πεις σωστά. Πχ στο Deal ακούω συνεχώς την λέξη money μανεει ενώ είναι μανι.Την καημένη τη σοκολάτα την λένε τσοκολεειτ ενώ είναι τσοκλατ Και τις εκπτώσεις που δεν θέλεις να τις λες Ελληνικά πες τουλάχιστον σωστά στα Αγγλικά. Η λέξη είναι sales σεελς όχι σεειλς. Ημαρτον θα ξεχάσω και αυτά που ξέρω!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 6, 2022)

Σωστή! Πιάνουν το ξένο χωρίς να το κατέχουν. (Και στη γραφή, βέβαια: αντί να γράψουν «ασανσέρ» στο ελληνικό αλφάβητο, το σφάζουν σαν «asanser» ή ξερωγώ.)

Πάντως το _sales_ το ξέρω «σέιλς», όχι «σεελς» — oμόηχο με το ιστίο:


----------



## Meggie (Sep 6, 2022)

Ναι οι Έλληνες την λένε έτσι την λέξη. σεειλσ όμως δεν είναι σωστή η προφορά είναι σελς. Όπως και το μήλο που το ακούω απλε η αιειπλε και τρελαίνομαι. Η το άλλο το delivery ντελιβερι που το έχουν κάνει ντιλιβερι. Ημαρτον! Είμαι γέννημα θρέμμα Αμερική.και τρελενομαι με αυτά που ακούω. Άκουσα στην τηλεόραση την βενζίνη fuel φιουελ αντί φιουλ που είναι το σωστό. Μα φιουελ? Πες το Ελληνικα. Να ακούω από δημοσιογράφους και καθηγητές Αγγλικών Ελληνοποιημενα Αγγλικά είναι δυνατόν? Διάβασα λέει σε μια έρευνα ότι οι Έλληνες μπορούν να συνεννοηθούν στα Αγγλικά και ότι είναι σε καλό επίπεδο! Από πότε? Εδώ δεν ξέρουν τα βασικά. Ούτε να κάνουν διάλογο! Παίρνουν το lower και δεν ξέρουν που τους πάνε τα τέσσερα.  Αυτό πάλι με τα ονόματα να γράφονται στα Λατινικά ποτέ δεν το καταλαβα. Εμένα το διαβατήριό μου γράφει το όνομα μου στα Αγγλικά. Όσες φορές έχω βγάλει ταυτότητα αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα αφού δεν είναι γραμμένο στα λατινικά. Ντε και καλά! Είναι δυνατόν? Το διαβατήριό είναι επίσημο έγγραφο και θα πρέπει να βάλεις το όνομα όπως το γράφει όχι όπως θες εσύ. Τα γυναικεία επώνυμα δεν κλίνονται. Πχ Αλεξοπούλου είναι Alexopoulos. Συγνώμη για οποιαδήποτε ορθογραφικά λάθη τα Ελληνικά μου δεν είναι και τοσο καλά στην γραφή.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 7, 2022)

Οπωσδήποτε ο κόσμος επηρεάζεται από την ορθογραφία… Δεν εξαιρούνται και οι ίδιοι οι αγγλόφωνοι: ακούω πλέον πολλά «Άνθονι» για ένα όνομα (_Anthony_) που ξέρω ότι ανέκαθεν προφερόταν «Άντονι». (Να κάτι που δεν πρόκειται να μιμηθούν οι Έλληνες!) Θα συμφωνήσω βέβαια ότι οφείλει κανείς, όταν μαθαίνει μια ξένη γλώσσα, να τη μάθει σωστά και να μην κάνει μισές δουλειές· τα «άπλε» και «φιούελ» είναι ξεκάθαρα ανοσιουργήματα. Οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες ίσως είναι όντως ικανοί να συνεννοηθούν στα αγγλικά, όμως στο κάτι παραπάνω υστερούν πολλοί, μαζί και κάμποσοι που ισχυρίζονται διαφορετικά. Ακόμα κι εκείνοι που μιλούν σε υψηλό επίπεδο, συχνά δεν μπαίνουν στον κόπο να διαχωρίσουν τις διάφορες διαλέκτους των αγγλικών, αλλά μιλούν και γράφουν ένα διεθνές μείγμα επηρεασμένο από οτιδήποτε τυχαίνει να συναντήσουν. (Όχι βέβαια ότι είναι εύκολη δουλειά ακόμα και για εκείνους που το προσπαθούν…)

Επειδή όμως έχω την τάση να σκαλώνω σε συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα, θα παρατηρήσω πως και η δική μου προφορά του _delivery_ είναι λίγο πιο κοντά στο «ντιλίβερι» παρά στο «ντελίβερι» —και δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος, κρίνοντας απ' αυτό το λεξικό— άσχετα αν στα ελληνικά θα το γράψω με τον δεύτερο τρόπο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν είναι ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο, και μόνο στο περίπου μπορεί ν' αποτυπωθεί με με το δικό μας αλφάβητο. Αυτό ισχύει για πάρα πολλές λέξεις. (Συχνά είναι θέμα τοπικών προφορών: θυμάμαι κάποιον που καταδίκαζε τη «λάθος» προφορά του _x_ σε λέξεις όπως _exit_, αγνοώντας ότι το _/ˈeɡzɪt/_ («έγκζιτ») είναι καθιερωμένη προφορά, ακόμα και κυρίαρχη, σε πολλές περιοχές της Βορείου Αμερικής. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, την προτιμούν επίσης πολλοί Ιρλανδοί, Σκωτσέζοι, Αυστραλοί κ.λπ.)

Τέλος, όσον αφορά τα επώνυμα, ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα πώς γίνεται οι Ελληνίδες να πρέπει πάντα να συμμορφώνονται με την αγγλική ακλισία, αλλά οι Ρωσίδες να μπορούν συνήθως να κλίνουν τα δικά τους επώνυμα. Μήπως κάνουμε κάτι λάθος;


----------



## Meggie (Sep 7, 2022)

Σε αυτό έχετε δίκιο. Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί οι Ρωσίδες κλίνουν τα δικά τους επώνυμα και στα Αγγλικά δεν γίνεται.


----------



## Earion (Sep 8, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Τέλος, όσον αφορά τα επώνυμα, ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα πώς γίνεται οι Ελληνίδες να πρέπει πάντα να συμμορφώνονται με την αγγλική ακλισία, αλλά οι Ρωσίδες να μπορούν να κλίνουν τα δικά τους επώνυμα.


Από τα ωραιότερα επιχειρήματα που έχω ακούσει. Εύγε.


----------



## Meggie (Sep 8, 2022)

Earion said:


> Από τα ωραιότερα επιχειρήματα που έχω ακούσει. Εύγε.


Καλημέρα. Μια που μιλάμε για ονόματα εμένα το δικό μου στην ταυτότητα είναι γραμμένο στα Αγγλικά και όχι στα Λατινικά. Διότι έχω γεννηθεί Αμερική και το επίσημο έγγραφο που έχω είναι το διαβατήριο και η αστυνομία το πήρε και το έγραψε από εκεί. Βέβαια κάνα δύο φορές που άλλαξα ταυτότητα είχα πρόβλημα αφού δεν μπορούσαν να καταλάβουν γιατί είναι γραμμένο στα Αγγλικά. Αν είναι δυνατόν!


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2022)

Meggie said:


> Ναι οι Έλληνες την λένε έτσι την λέξη. σεειλσ όμως δεν είναι σωστή η προφορά είναι σελς. Όπως και το μήλο που το ακούω απλε η αιειπλε και τρελαίνομαι. Η το άλλο το delivery ντελιβερι που το έχουν κάνει ντιλιβερι. Ημαρτον! Είμαι γέννημα θρέμμα Αμερική.και τρελενομαι με αυτά που ακούω. Άκουσα στην τηλεόραση την βενζίνη fuel φιουελ αντί φιουλ που είναι το σωστό. Μα φιουελ? Πες το Ελληνικα. Να ακούω από δημοσιογράφους και καθηγητές Αγγλικών Ελληνοποιημενα Αγγλικά είναι δυνατόν? Διάβασα λέει σε μια έρευνα ότι οι Έλληνες μπορούν να συνεννοηθούν στα Αγγλικά και ότι είναι σε καλό επίπεδο! Από πότε? Εδώ δεν ξέρουν τα βασικά. Ούτε να κάνουν διάλογο! Παίρνουν το lower και δεν ξέρουν που τους πάνε τα τέσσερα.  Αυτό πάλι με τα ονόματα να γράφονται στα Λατινικά ποτέ δεν το καταλαβα. Εμένα το διαβατήριό μου γράφει το όνομα μου στα Αγγλικά. Όσες φορές έχω βγάλει ταυτότητα αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα αφού δεν είναι γραμμένο στα λατινικά. Ντε και καλά! Είναι δυνατόν? Το διαβατήριό είναι επίσημο έγγραφο και θα πρέπει να βάλεις το όνομα όπως το γράφει όχι όπως θες εσύ. Τα γυναικεία επώνυμα δεν κλίνονται. Πχ Αλεξοπούλου είναι Alexopoulos. Συγνώμη για οποιαδήποτε ορθογραφικά λάθη τα Ελληνικά μου δεν είναι και τοσο καλά στην γραφή.



Μεγκ και Δούκα (όχι του Σάσσεξ), νομίζω ότι το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Κι εμένα με ενοχλεί φοβερά που δεν κάνουν προσπάθεια να μιλήσουν ελληνικά κάποιοι και σφαγιάζουν τις ξένες γλώσσες, όπως π.χ. μία που άκουγα να λέει για τσουκράιμ και εννοούσε true crime, και προσπαθούσε να πει το t με τον τρόπο που νομίζουν πολλοί Έλλήνες ότι το προφέρουν οι Αμερικανοί.
Όμως, Μέγκι, υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα σε αυτά που λες. Είναι εμφανές ότι αναφέρεσαι στην αμερικανική προφορά. Όμως δεν είναι η μόνη που υπάρχει, κι ακόμα κι ο Καναδάς είναι κάπου ενδιάμεσα (το τελευτάιο γράμμα του αγγλικού αλφαβήτου π.χ. στον Καναδά ειναι το ζεντ, όχι το ζι).
Λοιπόν, της Αγγλίας την προφορά διδασκόμαστε στην Ευρώπη, όπως διδασκόμαστε και καστιλιάνικα, κι όχι αργεντίνικα, πορτογαλέζικα κι όχι βραζιλιάνικα κλπ. κλπ., δηλαδή διδασκόμαστε τις γλώσσες των ευρωπαϊκών χωρών κι όχι των αποικιών τους. Και από τις γλώσσες αυτές διδασκόμαστε στην στάνταρ/ επίσημη/ κοινή, όπως θες πες την, προφορά, και όχι τοπικές παραλλαγές. Έτσι στα αγγλικά διδασκόμαστε RP, που είναι η προφορά που έχουν τα λεξικά όπως το OED (τις αμερικανικές παραλλαγές, αν υπάρχουν, τις έχουν σε παρένθεση).
Επομένως, στην RP, το ι-ου προφέρεται ιου κι όχι ου. Π.χ. οι Αμερικανοί λένε "οβερντού" δηλαδή παρακάνω, ενώ θέλουν να πουν "οβερντιού" (overdue) εκπρόθεσμος.
Εγώ μιλάω ένα μίγμα RP και προφορά της βασίλισσας (του βασιλιά πλέον) που δεν είναι το ίδιο, αν και οι Αμερικανοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν τη διαφορά κι όλα τα λένε the Queen's English. Τη διαφορά την αντιλαμβάνεσαι σε πέντε- δέκα λέξεις. Έτσι, π.χ. εγώ μιλάω για εντιουκέισον και γούστεσα (την περιοχή απ' όπου προέρχεται το γνωστό καρύκευμα), ενώ πολλοί Άγγλοι ίσως πουν ετζουκέισον και γουστεσίρ. Γιατί μιλάω έτσι; Κυρίως γιατί έτσι μιλάγανε οι πρώτοι Άγγλοι που γνώρισα, αλλά έχοντας θητεύσει και στο ανατολικό Λονδίνο, πετάω και κανένα κόκνεϊ _άμα λαχει να'ουμ_. Κι αν αναρωτιέσαι γιατί γράφω κόκνεϊ κι όχι κόκνι, είναι γιατί στα ελληνικά έχει καθιερωθεί να γράφουμε έτσι όλες τις αγγλικές λέξεις σε -ey. Κι όταν μιλάω ελληνικά έτσι τις λέω, όχι γιατί δεν ξέρω ότι στα αγγλικά προφέρονται -ι. Όπως επίσης αγόρασα κάτι ξυλουργικά τις προάλλες από τη Σέλμαν κι όχι από την shέλμαν, γιατί στην επίσημη ελληνική γλώσσα δεν υπάρχει παχύ Σ.

Όσο για τα ελληνικά ονόματα, κι εγώ εκτός Ελλάδας γεννήθηκα κι έχω το επίθετο του πατέρα μου άκλιτο και μεταγραμμένο με τον κλασικό, παλιό τρόπο, κι όχι με την γράμμα προς γράμμα αντιστοίχηση που χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα (που είναι η αντιστοίχηση που χρησιμοποιούν οι μελετητές, άρα πιο σωστή επιστημονικά αλλά οδηγεί σε δυσκολίες στην ανάγνωση από γενικό κοινό). Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι ακούω το επιθετό μου "σωστά" στις αγγλόφωνες χώρες, αλλά όχι στις άλλες. Υποθέτω το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχει κι ο Γερμανός βουλευτής που δεν θυμάμαι το επίθετό του αλλά το μικρό του είναι Jorgos. Γιατί το Jo δεν προφέρεται παντού γιό. Πληροφοριακά, το επίθετό μου στα ελληνικά έγγραφα είναι γραμμένο και με τους δύο τρόπους. Έτσι αποφεύγονται παρανοήσεις και ζητήματα ταυτοπροσωπίας.

Τώρα πώς γίνεται την εποχή που τα άιφον είναι τόσο κοινά να υπάρχουν Έλληνες που μιλάνε για έιπλ, δεν ξέρω. Είναι προφανώς της ίδιας σχολής με εκείνους τους Ιταλούς που με είχαν ρωτήσει αν το μετρό κάνει στάση στο τσέρινγκ κρος (charring cross) και στο μυαλό μου κατευθείαν ήρθε εικόνα σταυρού φτιαγμένου από υλικά καθεκλοποιίας ή ίσως σταυρωτής καρέκλας (σαν όργανο βασανιστηρίων ακούγεται).
Όσο για τις εκπτώσεις, η προφορά σύμφωνα με το OED είναι /seɪlz/. Και τα κάυσιμα /ˈfjuːəl/, /ˈfjʊəl/, /ˈfjuːl/, επομένως δεν ξέρω γιατί προτιμάτε το τρίτο, εγώ πάντως το λέω στα αγγλικά με τον πρώτο τρόπο. Κι εκεί είναι το κλειδί. ΣΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ. Στα ελληνικά βλ. πιο πάνω περί κόκνεϊ. Λογικά μόνο αν είναι επίθετο ή τίτλος ή εμπορική ονομασία θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη κανένας στα ελληνικά, αφού μπορεί άνετα να μιλήσει για καύσιμα και να τον καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι.
Όλα αυτά για να πω ότι δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος αν κάποιος λέει κάτι λάθος, το πολύ πολύ γελάμε, αλλά καλό ειναι να τους θυμίζουμε ότι ακόμα καλύτερα και για να αποφύγουμε λάθη, *ελληνικά,* παιδιά, όπως τα μίλαγαν οι παπούδες σας κι οι γονείς σας.

Σημ. είχα πάει επίσκεψη σε ένα από τα πανεπιστήμια της Στοκχόλμης την περασμένη εβδομάδα. Το αναφέρω αυτό γιατί μας λένε ότι οι Σουηδοί μια χαρά μιλάνε αγγλικά, και πόσο προχωρημένη είναι η διδασκαλία της αγγλικής στα σχολεία της Σουηδίας, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι όλοι δίγλωσσοι κλπ. Κολοκύθια. Από προφορά μια χαρά τα πάνε γιατί η γλώσσα τους έχει πολλούς ήχους παρόμοιους με της αγγλικής, αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Είδα γραμματικά/ συντατικά λάθη σε διαφάνειες και μίλησα με κόσμο που είχε δυσκολία με το λεξιλόγιο ή έλεγε τη μία λέξη ενώ εννούσε την άλλη ή πρόφερε το μήλο έιπλ. Και μιλάμε για πανεπιστημιακούς -το τονίζω για να μην λέτε ότι μίλησα με κανέναν αμόρφωτο και βγάζω συμπεράσματα για όλη τη χώρα. Σε πανεπιστήμιο που έχει και αγγλόφωνα τμήματα —αν και η ρεσεψιονίστ του ξενοδοχείου αναφέρθηκε σε έναν συνάδελφό μου ως the long guy (είναι δύο μέτρα αλλά σε ύψος, όχι σε μήκος). Εντάξει, μπροστά στα λάθη που θα συναντούσα στην Ελλάδα μάλλον ήταν καλύτερα, και επίσης υπήρχε παντού πρόβλεψη να είναι όλα γραμμένα και στα αγγλικά, εκτός από κάτι πράματα στο σουπερμάρκετ. Φίλος που ξέρει αγγλόφωνα πανεπιστήμια στην Ολλανδία μου λέει εκεί ειναι ακόμα χειρότερα. Εμ, άλλο είναι να ρωτάς από πού πάνε για το σιδηροδρομικό σταθμό κι άλλο να κάνεις επιστημονική συζήτηση.


----------



## Meggie (Sep 12, 2022)

Ναι συμφωνώ να μιλάμε ελληνικά από το να μιλάμε αγγλικά, και στο κάτω κάτω γιατί στην καθημερινότητά μας πρέπει να μιλάμε αγγλικά; Αν γράψεις στο you tube μια λέξη και πως προφέρεται, στην λέει και στα αγγλικά και στα αμερικανικά. Ότι υπάρχει διαφορά στην προφορά φυσικά και υπάρχει, αλλά άλλο πράγμα η προφορά και άλλο να αλλάζεις την λέξη. Π.χ. η λέξη haul χοολ και στις δύο χώρες προφέρεται το ίδιο, ή η λέξη cup, που στα αγγλικά προφέρεται κοπ κάπως βαρύ ενώ αμερικανικά καπ. Δεν γίνεται καθηγήτρια αγγλικών να προφέρει τις λέξεις λάθος και δεν εννοώ την προφορά αλλά τις λέξεις. Π.χ. την λέξη που είπα πιο πανω haul την προφερε χοουλ. Τι σόι αγγλικά θα μάθει ένα παιδί που οι γονείς του στερούνται για να του βάλουν ιδιαίτερα ή φροντιστήριο και οι καθηγητές τα προφέρουν ελληνοποιημενα; Στέλνεις το παιδί σου να μάθει μια καινούργια γλώσσα και την μαθαίνει λάθος. Αγγλικά σωστά μαθαίνουν μόνο από native speakers. Την ώρα των αγγλικών ή γαλλικών, ή οποιασδήποτε γλώσσας μαθαίνεις, πρέπει αυτό το διάστημα, αλλά και στα διαλείμματα, να ακούγεται μόνο η συγκεκριμένη γλώσσα. Αν στην τηλεόραση ή στο you tube προφέρονται λάθος οι λέξεις, κάποιος που μαθαίνει αγγλικά και τις ακούσει έτσι θα νομίσει ότι είναι και σωστές. Οι διαφορές είναι πολλές ανά χώρα. Κάποιες λέξεις στα αγγλικά έχουν διαφορετική ερμηνεία σε Αμερική ή Αυστραλία, σε τέτοιο σημείο που μπορεί να γίνει παρεξήγηση ή να μην καταλαβει ο άλλος για ποιο πράγμα μιλάς. Έχουμε τόσο πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο που το θεωρώ άδικο να λέμε στην καθημερινότητά μας αγγλικές λέξεις. Δεν μιλάω μόνο για την αμερικανική προφορά· οι λέξεις delivery, survivor, lux, brow, private, ultimate, coat, soap, haunted, chocolate, fruit, because και άλλες όλες λέξεις προφέρονται το ίδιο σε όλες τις αγγλόφωνες χώρες. Η γραμματική δεν αλλάζει. Π.χ. au σε όλες τις αγγλόφωνες χώρες μάς κάνει απαλό ο, όχι αου, που το ακούω εδώ. Δεν μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά σωστά αγγλικά. Το because, μπικόζ, το ακούω μπικόουζ, και αυτό γιατί όταν μαθαίνουν οι Έλληνες αγγλικά διαβάζουν όπως βλέπουν τη λέξη, πράγμα που δεν ισχύει. Δεν έχει να κάνει αν είναι αγγλικά ή αμερικανικά ή αυστραλέζικα. Όταν η λέξη coat, κοουτ, προφέρεται κοατ, τότε αυτός που το μαθαίνει στα παιδιά έτσι (γιατί και αυτοί το έχουν μάθει έτσι) έχει χάσει το παιχνίδι. Με την ανιψιά μου τις προάλλες κάναμε διάλογο και έχει μια ωραιότατη αγγλική προφορά, αλλά τις λέξεις όλες τις λέει ελληνοποιημενα. Τη σοκολάτα τσόκολειτ, το hello χαλόου το είπε χελό, το φρούτο fruit φρουιτ, και το αγγουράκι cucumber κιούκαμπερ το είπε κούκουμπερ . Η άλλη, καθηγήτρια υποτίθεται, το haunted το αποκάλεσε, χαουντεντ, τον όρο serum σέρουμ, ενώ είναι σίρουμ σε όλες τις αγγλόφωνες χώρες. Το ξαναλέω είναι το ίδιο, δεν αλλάζει η κατάληξη. Τη μουστάρδα mustard την αποκάλεσε μούσταρντ κλπ. Αυτό εννοώ όταν λέω για προφορά, ότι σκοτώνουμε τη γλώσσα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2022)

Έχω φίλη που πηγαίναμε μαζί αγγλικά, στο ίδιο φροντιστήριο, στην ίδια τάξη όλα τα χρόνια, με τους ίδιους δασκάλους. Η φιλη μου έχει τελειώσει αγγλική φιλολογία. Έχει κάνει και μεταπτυχιακά στο ΗΒ. Όταν μιλάει μεταφράζει από τα ελληνικά λέξη προς λέξη και προφέρει πολλές λέξεις λάθος. Πώς γίνεται αυτό; 
Εγώ πιστεύω ότι η δουλειά χάλασε στο πανεπιστήμιο στην Ελλάδα και δεν έστρωσε με το πανεπιστήμιο στην Αγγλία. Ή μπορεί να ήταν έτσι από την αρχή. Στην Ελλάδα μάλλον γιατι στο πανεπιστήμιο ασχολούνταν με τη γλώσσα σαν αντικέιμενο μελέτης κι όχι σαν γλώσσα που τη μιλάς. 
Ακόμα χειρότερο όμως, δεν αντιλαμβάνεται πώς μιλάνε οι Άγγλοι. Συγκεκριμένα στο πανεπιστήμιο στο ΗΒ είχε συμβεί κάτι με την εργασία της και μου έλεγε τί έγινε και της είπα μα καλά, ο επόπτης καθηγητής σου δεν σου είχε πει τί να κάνεις; Και μου είπε ότι της έλεγε if I were you, I would do this αλλά, μου λέει, I am not him, οπότε έκανα τα δικά μου. Εκεί έμεινα άφωνη, γιατί δεν είχε καταλάβει ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια επαφής με τη γλώσσα ότι όταν ένας Άγγλος, και μάλιστα ο καθηγητής σου, λέει εγώ στη θέση σου θα έκανα αυτό δεν είναι συμβουλή, δεν είναι πρόταση, είναι εντολή. Η προφορά είναι το λιγότερο, γιατί στο κάτω κάτω οι Άγγλοι έχουν συνηθίσει να ακούνε τη γλώσσα τους να δολοφονείται. Το να μην αντιλαμβάνεσαι όμως πως δουλεύει η άλλη γλώσσα είναι πρόβλημα.


----------



## Meggie (Sep 13, 2022)

SBE said:


> Έχω φίλη που πηγαίναμε μαζί αγγλικά, στο ίδιο φροντιστήριο, στην ίδια τάξη όλα τα χρόνια, με τους ίδιους δασκάλους. Η φιλη μου έχει τελειώσει αγγλική φιλολογία. Έχει κάνει και μεταπτυχιακά στο ΗΒ. Όταν μιλάει μεταφράζει από τα ελληνικά λέξη προς λέξη και προφέρει πολλές λέξεις λάθος. Πώς γίνεται αυτό;
> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι η δουλειά χάλασε στο πανεπιστήμιο στην Ελλάδα και δεν έστρωσε με το πανεπιστήμιο στην Αγγλία. Ή μπορεί να ήταν έτσι από την αρχή. Στην Ελλάδα μάλλον γιατι στο πανεπιστήμιο ασχολούνταν με τη γλώσσα σαν αντικέιμενο μελέτης κι όχι σαν γλώσσα που τη μιλάς.
> Ακόμα χειρότερο όμως, δεν αντιλαμβάνεται πώς μιλάνε οι Άγγλοι. Συγκεκριμένα στο πανεπιστήμιο στο ΗΒ είχε συμβεί κάτι με την εργασία της και μου έλεγε τί έγινε και της είπα μα καλά, ο επόπτης καθηγητής σου δεν σου είχε πει τί να κάνεις; Και μου είπε ότι της έλεγε if I were you, I would do this αλλά, μου λέει, I am not him, οπότε έκανα τα δικά μου. Εκεί έμεινα άφωνη, γιατί δεν είχε καταλάβει ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια επαφής με τη γλώσσα ότι όταν ένας Άγγλος, και μάλιστα ο καθηγητής σου, λέει εγώ στη θέση σου θα έκανα αυτό δεν είναι συμβουλή, δεν είναι πρόταση, είναι εντολή. Η προφορά είναι το λιγότερο, γιατί στο κάτω κάτω οι Άγγλοι έχουν συνηθίσει να ακούνε τη γλώσσα τους να δολοφονείται. Το να μην αντιλαμβάνεσαι όμως πως δουλεύει η άλλη γλώσσα είναι πρόβλημα.


Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι. Στην Ελλάδα επικεντρώνονται στην γραμματική όχι στο να μιλάς. Δε λέω πρέπει να μάθεις γραμματική για να κατανοήσεις την γλώσσα, αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Σε βάζουν να αριστευσεις στην γραμματική από λέγειν τίποτα.. Η εξαδέλφη μου είναι γέννημα θρέμμα Αμερική και διδάσκει σε φροντιστήριο. Όταν ανέλαβε τα παιδιά την πρώτη της φορά της έδωσαν 3 κανονική . Μπήκε μέσα στην τάξη και χαιρέτησε τα παιδιά συστήθηκε και τους είπε να πουν κάποια πράγματα για τον εαυτό τους, θεωρώντας πως στην τρίτη κανονική θα μπορούσαν άνετα τα παιδιά να το κάνουν αυτό. Αμ δε! Από ότι μου είπε. Τα περισσότερα παιδιά κατάλαβαν τι τους είπε, κάποια 3-4 δεν κατάλαβαν κ αυτά που κατάλαβαν δεν μπόρεσαν να πουν κάτι για τον εαυτό τους. Κοινώς μετά το hello και το όνομα τους δυσκολεύτηκαν να κάνουν έναν διάλογο 2 λεπτών!!. Τρελάθηκε η εξαδέλφη μου. Τα είδε όλα. Από τότε έχουν περάσει 15 χρόνια και είναι στο ίδιο φροντιστήριο, και δεν της αλλάζουν τάξεις μετά από αίτημα της αφού θεωρεί ότι βάζει τα παιδιά σε μια σειρά. Τώρα τα παιδιά που έχει τα έχει από την A junior , είναι στην Δευτέρα κανονική κ μιλάνε άπταιστα αφού η ίδια έχει επικεντρωθεί στον λόγο και λιγότερο στην γραμματική.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 14, 2022)

SBE said:


> Όσο για τα ελληνικά ονόματα, κι εγώ εκτός Ελλάδας γεννήθηκα κι έχω το επίθετο του πατέρα μου άκλιτο και μεταγραμμένο με τον κλασσικό, παλιό τρόπο, κι όχι με την γράμμα προς γράμμα αντιστοίχηση που χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα (που είναι η αντστοίχηση που χρησιμοποιούν οι μελετητές άρα πιο σωστή επιστημονικά αλλά οδηγεί σε δυσκολίες στην ανάγνωση από γενικό κοινό). Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι ακούω το επιθετό μου "σωστά" στις αγγλόφωνες χώρες, αλλά όχι στις άλλες. Υποθέτω το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχει κι ο γερμανός βουλευτής που δεν θυμάμαι το επιθετό του αλλά το μικρό του είναι Jorgos. Γιατί το Jo δεν προφέρεται παντού γιό.


Κι αυτό είναι το σημείο όπου θα γκρινιάξω για την ενοχλητική συνήθεια να κάνουμε λόγο για «το λατινικό αλφάβητο» και να νομίζουμε ότι είναι ένα και μοναδικό (με την προσθήκη μερικών αστείων σημαδιών σε κάποιες γλώσσες), ενώ θα έπρεπε να μιλάμε για αγγλικό, σουηδικό, πορτογαλικό, τσεχικό και λετονικό αλφάβητο (μεταξύ άλλων), που αποτελούν όλα παραλλαγές της λατινικής γραφής. Από τη στιγμή που οι ίδιοι χαρακτήρες αντιστοιχούν σε διαφορετικά φωνήματα, δεν μπορούμε να τους αντιμετωπίζουμε σαν ίδια γράμματα. Όπως το σερβικό, το ρωσικό και το ουκρανικό αλφάβητο διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους (κάτι που αναφέρθηκε σε κάποια πρόσφατα δημοσιεύματα), έτσι και τα λατινικά.



SBE said:


> Όσο για τις εκπτώσεις, η προφορά σύμφωνα με το OED είναι /seɪlz/.


Επικεντρώθηκα στο φωνήεν και μου ξέφυγε τελείως το _ζ_ στο τέλος.



SBE said:


> Και τα κάυσιμα /ˈfjuːəl/, /ˈfjʊəl/, /ˈfjuːl/, επομένως δεν ξέρω γιατί προτιμάτε το τρίτο, εγώ πάντως το λέω στα αγγλικά με τον πρώτο τρόπο. Κι εκεί είναι το κλειδί. ΣΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ. Στα ελληνικά βλ. πιο πάνω περί κόκνει.


Δεν προτιμάω το τρίτο στα αγγλικά· απλώς το βλέπω γραμμένο «φιούελ» και σκέφτομαι το καθαρό ελληνικό έψιλον, που χτυπάει περίεργα σε μια τέτοια λέξη. Το αγγλικό /ə/, όπως εμφανίζεται στη φωνητική γραφή, είναι πολύ πιο διακριτικό και ενδιάμεσο ως ήχος· θαρρώ πως το «φιουλ» βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στη μέση αγγλική προφορά απ' ό,τι το «φιούελ», και καλώς ή κακώς, κάποιοι θα το πουν ακριβώς όπως θα το διαβάσουν σε μια τέτοια μεταγραφή.

Και γενικά έχω την αίσθηση πως τα φωνήεντα είναι ένα από τα πιο δύσκολα κομμάτια όταν κάποιος Έλληνας ή Ιταλός (ή ίσως γενικά Μεσόγειος) προσπαθεί να μάθει βόρειες γλώσσες: ίσως κάνω λάθος, όμως μου φαίνεται πως σε γενικές γραμμές έχουμε πιο απλούς και καθαρούς ήχους εδώ, ενώ στα αγγλικά (ή τα γαλλικά, ή τα γερμανικά) έχει μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία φωνηέντων που πρέπει κανείς να μάθει και να ξεχωρίσει μεταξύ τους, περισσότερους ενδιάμεσους ήχους.

(Χωρίς να λέω ότι δεν διαφέρουν και τα σύμφωνα· αναφέρομαι σε διαφορές που επηρεάζουν την κατανόηση. Θα έλεγα ότι οι λιγοστοί Άγγλοι που μαθαίνουν νέα ελληνικά έχουν μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα με κάποια από τα συμφωνικά μας συμπλέγματα απ' ό,τι εμείς με τα δικά τους.)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 14, 2022)

SBE said:


> Εκεί έμεινα άφωνη, γιατί δεν είχε καταλάβει ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια επαφής με τη γλώσσα ότι όταν ένας Άγγλος, και μάλιστα ο καθηγητής σου, λέει εγώ στη θέση σου θα έκανα αυτό δεν είναι συμβουλή, δεν είναι πρόταση, είναι εντολή. Η προφορά είναι το λιγότερο, γιατί στο κάτω κάτω οι Άγγλοι έχουν συνηθίσει να ακούνε τη γλώσσα τους να δολοφονείται. Το να μην αντιλαμβάνεσαι όμως πως δουλεύει η άλλη γλώσσα είναι πρόβλημα.


Είναι ίσως τετριμμένο, αλλά ταιριάζει εδώ: όταν μαθαίνεις μια γλώσσα, μαθαίνεις και την κουλτούρα του λαού που τη μιλάει. (Ή τουλάχιστον πρέπει να τη μάθεις για να μπορείς να συνεννοηθείς μαζί του.) Είναι πιο εύκολο όμως να το ξεχάσει κανείς στην περίπτωση των αγγλικών, που αντιμετωπίζονται συχνά ως εργαλείο διεθνούς επικοινωνίας: εκεί βασιλεύει η κυριολεξία, και οι ιδιωματισμοί περιορίζονται σε όσους θεωρούνται επαρκώς διαδεδομένοι από την (αμερικανική κυρίως) ποπ κουλτούρα.

(Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, βέβαια, οι συνομιλητές που μιλάνε την αγγλική ως ξένη γλώσσα το αντιλαμβάνονται αυτό, και συχνά είναι οι native speakers που μπερδεύουν τον κόσμο με τις εκφράσεις τους.)


----------



## Meggie (Sep 14, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Κι αυτό είναι το σημείο όπου θα γκρινιάξω για την ενοχλητική συνήθεια να κάνουμε λόγο για «το λατινικό αλφάβητο» και να νομίζουμε ότι είναι ένα και μοναδικό (με την προσθήκη μερικών αστείων σημαδιών σε κάποιες γλώσσες), ενώ θα έπρεπε να μιλάμε για αγγλικό, σουηδικό, πορτογαλικό, τσεχικό και λετονικό αλφάβητο (μεταξύ άλλων), που αποτελούν όλα παραλλαγές της λατινικής γραφής. Από τη στιγμή που οι ίδιοι χαρακτήρες αντιστοιχούν σε διαφορετικά φωνήματα, δεν μπορούμε να τους αντιμετωπίζουμε σαν ίδια γράμματα. Όπως το σερβικό, το ρωσικό και το ουκρανικό αλφάβητο διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους (κάτι που αναφέρθηκε σε κάποια πρόσφατα δημοσιεύματα), έτσι και τα λατινικά.
> 
> 
> Επικεντρώθηκα στο φωνήεν και μου ξέφυγε τελείως το _ζ_ στο τέλος.
> ...


Καλημέρα. Εγώ για λέξεις που δεν θυμάμαι η δεν γνωρίζω πάω στο you tube και ακούω την προφορά τόσο στα Αγγλικά όσο και στα Αμερικανικά που στις περισσότερες είναι σχεδόν ίδια.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 14, 2022)

Meggie said:


> Καλημέρα. Εγώ για λέξεις που δεν θυμάμαι η δεν γνωρίζω πάω στο you tube και ακούω την προφορά τόσο στα Αγγλικά όσο και στα Αμερικανικά που στις περισσότερες είναι σχεδόν ίδια.


Ίσως και να είναι έτσι. Θα παρατηρήσω μόνο ότι αυτές οι προφορές συνήθως είναι οι «επίσημες» (Standard/General American και Received Pronunciation), και αυτές θα μάθει κάποιος ξένος που μελετάει τη γλώσσα. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως υπάρχουν αμέτρητες τοπικές προφορές, ιδίως στα Βρετανικά Νησιά· αλλιώς μιλάνε στο Λονδίνο, αλλιώς στο Νιούκασλ, αλλιώς στη Γλασκώβη και αλλιώς στο Κάρντιφ. Και στις ΗΠΑ όμως, υπάρχουν ξεκάθαρες διαφορές ανάμεσα στη Βοστώνη, το Χιούστον και τη Μινεάπολη. Συνήθως αυτές οι διαφορές περιορίζονται στο _accent_ και δεν επηρεάζουν τόσο το _pronunciation_, αλλά αυτό δεν ισχύει πάντα.

Ως προς το τελευταίο, έχω προσέξει και το άλλο: μπορεί να υπάρχουν δύο ή τρεις παραλλαγές της προφοράς τόσο στα βρετανικά όσο και στα αμερικανικά αγγλικά, αλλά να ποικίλλει ανά περιοχή η αναλογία ως προς το ποια παραλλαγή προτιμούν.

Γενικά είναι μπερδεμένη υπόθεση, όχι τόσο για να μάθει κανείς να μιλάει σωστά (όπου θα εμπιστευθεί τις επίσημες πηγές ή, αν μένει σε τέτοια χώρα, την τοπική εμπειρία του) όσο για να κρίνει το αν ο συνομιλητής του μιλάει λάθος.


----------



## Meggie (Sep 14, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Ίσως και να είναι έτσι. Θα παρατηρήσω μόνο ότι αυτές οι προφορές συνήθως είναι οι «επίσημες» (Standard/General American και Received Pronunciation), και αυτές θα μάθει κάποιος ξένος που μελετάει τη γλώσσα. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως υπάρχουν αμέτρητες τοπικές προφορές, ιδίως στα Βρετανικά Νησιά· αλλιώς μιλάνε στο Λονδίνο, αλλιώς στο Νιούκασλ, αλλιώς στη Γλασκώβη και αλλιώς στο Κάρντιφ. Και στις ΗΠΑ όμως, υπάρχουν ξεκάθαρες διαφορές ανάμεσα στη Βοστώνη, το Χιούστον και τη Μινεάπολη. Συνήθως αυτές οι διαφορές περιορίζονται στο _accent_ και δεν επηρεάζουν τόσο το _pronunciation_, αλλά αυτό δεν ισχύει πάντα.
> 
> Ως προς το τελευταίο, έχω προσέξει και το άλλο: μπορεί να υπάρχουν δύο ή τρεις παραλλαγές της προφοράς τόσο στα βρετανικά όσο και στα αμερικανικά αγγλικά, αλλά να ποικίλλει ανά περιοχή η αναλογία ως προς το ποια παραλλαγή προτιμούν.
> 
> Γενικά είναι μπερδεμένη υπόθεση, όχι τόσο για να μάθει κανείς να μιλάει σωστά (όπου θα εμπιστευθεί τις επίσημες πηγές ή, αν μένει σε τέτοια χώρα, την τοπική εμπειρία του) όσο για να κρίνει το αν ο συνομιλητής του μιλάει λάθος.


Anyway. Επειδή παρακολουθώ συνεχώς Αμερικανικά κανάλια αλλά και Αγγλικά οι λέξεις και φράσεις που ακούγονται , δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση με το πώς τις προφέρουν εδώ οι υποτιθέμενοι καθηγητές Αγγλικών.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2022)

Δούκα, μου θύμησες που είχε πει μια δασκάλα προφοράς ότι τα φωνήεντα τα μαθαίνεις, γιατι έχουν να κάνουν με τη θέση της γλώσσας και του στόματος. Άσπρο- μαύρο. Τα φωνήεντα όμως είναι πιο δύσκολα, γιατί περιλαμβάνουν συχνά κίνηση και διάρκεια και οι δίφθογγοι, έχετε γειά βρυσούλες (ελεγε το παράδειγμα που σε κάποια γλώσσα της Ασίας δεν έχουν πολλά αι, ει κλπ και είχε μια μαθήτρια που παρόλο που ήξερε μια χαρά αγγλικά, εδινε το τηλεφωνό της ως ετετετ, 888. Το οποίο μας πάει στο άλλο που λές. Που είναι το πρόβλημα με το να προφέρει ένας ελληνοφωνος τα μισοφαγωμένα /ə/ της αγγλικής γλώσσας ως ε; Ξένος ομιλητής ειναι, αν δεν δημιουργείται παρανόηση δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Πρόβλημα θα υπήρχε αν δεν έκανε διάκριση ανάμεσα στο s και το sh. Ούτε στις διάφορες διαλέκτους και τα ιδιώματα της αγγλικής δεν υπάρχει συμφωνία, άλλωστε. Κι επειδή η Μέγκι λέει ότι συχνά δεν υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ αμερικανικής και αγγλικής προφοράς, νομίζω ότι οι διαφορές είναι αρκετές ώστε να αναγωρίζεται ο αμερικανός στην Αγγλία ακόμα κι από απλές λέξεις που φαινομενικά δεν διαφέρουν, όπως π.χ. το όχι (βλ βίντεο). Δύσπιστος Αμερικανός: Ρίλι; Αγγλος: Γιες, ρίαλι (και με πιο μαλακό ρ στην αρχή, πιο μακρό ι, πιο κλειστό α, πιο αχνό λ κλπ κλπ). Ε, ένας τρίτος ομιλητής δεν έχει λόγο να στραμπουλήξει τη γλώσσα του.


----------



## Meggie (Sep 14, 2022)

Συγνώμη μπορεί να το εξέφρασα εγώ λάθος. Υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στην Αγγλική και Αμερικανική προφορά όταν μιλαει κάποιος. Αυτό που ενοοω είναι ότι επειδή εδώ στην Ελλάδα μαθαίνουν ότι πχ η σοκολάτα chocolate προφέρεται τσοκολεειτ ενώ είναι τσοκλατ , δεν αλλάζει ούτε στα Αγγλικά ούτε στα Αμερικανικά η λέξη παραμένει η ίδια ,αλλάζει λίγο η προφορά αλλά παραμένει τσοκλατ δεν ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΞΗΣ. Αυτό εννοώ. Διάφορες προφορές από Αγγλόφωνες χώρες υπάρχουν, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τις καταλήψεις το λέξεων αυτές παραμένουν ίδιες!! Πχ κάποια που λέγεται Μαρία και στην Κρήτη Μαρία θα λέγεται αλλάζει η προφορά και όχι η ΛΕΞΗ!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 14, 2022)

SBE said:


> Δούκα, μου θύμησες που είχε πει μια δασκάλα προφοράς ότι τα φωνήεντα τα μαθαίνεις, γιατι έχουν να κάνουν με τη θέση της γλώσσας και του στόματος. Άσπρο- μαύρο. Τα φωνήεντα όμως είναι πιο δύσκολα, γιατί περιλαμβάνουν συχνά κίνηση και διάρκεια και οι δίφθογγοι, έχετε γειά βρυσούλες


(Υποθέτω εννοείς «σύμφωνα» στην πρώτη περίπτωση;) Ναι, έχει μια λογική.



SBE said:


> Που είναι το πρόβλημα με το να προφέρει ένας ελληνοφωνος τα μισοφαγωμένα /ə/ της αγγλικής γλώσσας ως ε; Ξένος ομιλητής ειναι, αν δεν δημιουργείται παρανόηση δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


Δεν έχουν όλοι πρόβλημα, και τις περισσότερες λέξεις θα τις καταλάβουν οι συνομιλητές τους παρά το σφάξιμο. Αλλά θα χρειαστεί δουλειά για να μάθει κανείς ορισμένες λεπτές διαφορές, όπως μεταξύ του /æ/ (π.χ. _cap_, _hat_) και του /ʌ/ (π.χ. _cup_, _hut_) που για πολλούς είναι απλώς «α». (Αν πάλι το πάει στο πιο αμερικάνικο, ίσως μπλέξει και το _hot_ με τα _hat/hut_, ή το _doc_ με το _duck_.) Και η έλλειψη εξοικείωσης με τη σημασία της διάρκειας των φθόγγων μπορεί να οδηγήσει στα γνωστά ευτράπελα, όπως να πει _bitch_ (/bɪtʃ/) αντί για _beach _(/biːtʃ/) ή _shit _(/ʃɪt/) αντί για _sheet _(/ʃiːt/).

Για να μην πιάσω τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο _u_ και το _ü_ (αλλά και το _y_) στα γερμανικά… Όπου η παρουσία ή απουσία των διαλυτικών σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις είναι ο βασικός, ή ακόμα και ο μοναδικός δείκτης του αριθμού ενός ουσιαστικού.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 15, 2022)

Γι' αυτό είναι εξαιρετικό υλικό στα μικρά παιδιά που μαθαίνουν αγγλικά να μαθαίνουν με phonics. Εγώ τη μικρή μου την ξεκίνησα με βιντεάκια και βιβλιαράκια alphablocks και μετά με τη σειρά Oxford Reading Tree τα οποία χτίζουν σιγά σιγά πάνω σε phonics που κατακτούν σε κάθε βιβλίο (ειδικά με τη σειρά "Songbirds Phonics" της εξαιρετικής Julia Donaldson). Αποτέλεσμα, η μικρή είναι 8 και δεν έχει πάει φροντιστήριο ακόμη αλλά διαβάζει ό,τι της πέσει στα χέρια αγγλικά, ενώ το λεξιλόγιό της είναι άνετα level-5 independent reader. Και αυτό γιατί με τα phonics έχει καταλάβει ότι αν πχ έχει silent e στο τέλος της λέξης αλλάζει το φωνήεν που προηγείται, πχ slid /slide, και δεν χρειάζεται να της το πει κανείς, το έχει αυτοματοποιήσει. Πού εμείς που μαθαίναμε με κάτι ξερά βιβλία αγγλικών όταν ήμασταν παιδιά!

Παράδειγμα επικίνδυνης κακής προφοράς, γνωστή η οποία πήγε στον μπάρμαν στην Αγγλία και του είπε Άι γουάντ α κοκ.
Για να εισπράξει την απάντηση Come behind the bar.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2022)

oliver_twisted said:


> Για να εισπράξει την απάντηση Come behind the bar.


Όπου μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε και τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε *bar *και *bare*.


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2022)

Τα phonics είναι μέθοδος διδασκαλίας της ανάγνωσης της αγγλικής γλώσσας, επομένως λογικό είναι Όλι η κόρη σου να μπορεί να διαβάσει χωρίς να έχει πάει φροντιστήριο. Έχει μάθει να διαβάζει από σένα. Όμως αυτό δεν βοηθάει με όλες τις λέξεις, γιατί υπάρχουν πολλές που δεν ακολουθούν κανόνες. Και φυσικά, δεν θα διαβάσει τις καταλήξεις των λέξεων: chocolate, late διαφορετικά, εκτός αν μπεις στα πιο μέσα της γραμματικής κι αρχίσεις να εξηγείς τί είναι ρήμα, επιθετο, επίρρημα και ουσιαστικό. 
Εγώ νομίζω έμαθα να γράφω βλέποντας τις λέξεις, χωρίς να προσπαθώ να τις αντιστοιχίσω με την προφορά τους (στα γαλλικά από την άλλη που ειναι πιο στρωτή η ορθογραφία, έμαθα τους κανόνες). Ο καθένας όπως διευκολύνεται, πάντως. 

Τώρα, για να επιστρέψουμε στην προφορά, παλιότερα οι Γάλλοι που συναντούσα μιλούσαν φρικτά αγγλικά, βλ. επιθεωρητής Κλουζώ. Ακόμα και αυτοί που δεν έκαναν γραμματικά ή λεξιλογικά λάθη, συχνά ήταν ακατάληπτοι. Τα τελευταία χρόνια βλέπω μεγάλη βελτίωση σε αυτό (βλ. Μακρόν). Ομοίως και ομιλητές άλλων γλωσσών. Αυτό εμένα μου λέει ότι έχει βελτιωθεί η διδασκαλία της αγγλικής γλώσσας στη Γαλλία. Φυσικά βλέπουμε και ακούμε πολιτικούς, διανοούμενους, καλλιτέχνες κλπ, που θεωρητικά είχαν καλύτερες ευκαιρίες για μόρφωση. 
Παρόμοια και σε άλλες χώρες, άρα το ζητούμενο είναι η βελτίωση της διδασκαλίας στην Ελλάδα και αν είναι εφικτή. 
Δε νομίζω ότι το να προσλάβει ένα φροντιστήριο έναν Αυστραλό εικοσάχρονο που πληρώνει για τις διακοπές του ανά την Ευρώπη περνώντας απο φροντιστήρια ξένων γλωσσών και να ελπίζουμε ότι τα παιδιά θα ακούσουν και θα μάθουν είναι λύση. Και σε γενικές γραμμές είναι δύσκολο να αλλάξεις τον τρόπο που έχει συνηθίσει να μιλάει κάποιος. Έχω φίλη που ζει στο Λονδίνο 25 χρόνια και δυσκολευεται να πει πολυσύλλαβες λέξεις, πχ το Ουεστμίνστερ το λέει με μεγάλη δυσκολία Γουέστι- Μίστερ (με κενό στη μέση). Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν το αντιλαμβάνεται, πάντως δεν φαίνεται να της έχει δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στη δουλειά της. Τι προτείνουμε;


----------



## Meggie (Sep 15, 2022)

SBE said:


> Τα phonics είναι μέθοδος διδασκαλίας της ανάγνωσης της αγγλικής γλώσσας, επομένως λογικό είναι Όλι η κόρη σου να μπορεί να διαβάσει χωρίς να έχει πάει φροντιστήριο. Έχει μάθει να διαβάζει από σένα. Όμως αυτό δεν βοηθάει με όλες τις λέξεις, γιατί υπάρχουν πολλές που δεν ακολουθούν κανόνες. Και φυσικά, δεν θα διαβάσει τις καταλήξεις των λέξεων: chocolate, late διαφορετικά, εκτός αν μπεις στα πιο μέσα της γραμματικής κι αρχίσεις να εξηγείς τί είναι ρήμα, επιθετο, επίρρημα και ουσιαστικό.
> Εγώ νομίζω έμαθα να γράφω βλέποντας τις λέξεις, χωρίς να προσπαθώ να τις αντιστοιχίσω με την προφορά τους (στα γαλλικά από την άλλη που ειναι πιο στρωτή η ορθογραφία, έμαθα τους κανόνες). Ο καθένας όπως διευκολύνεται, πάντως.
> 
> Τώρα, για να επιστρέψουμε στην προφορά, παλιότερα οι Γάλλοι που συναντούσα μιλούσαν φρικτά αγγλικά, βλ. επιθεωρητής Κλουζώ. Ακόμα και αυτοί που δεν έκαναν γραμματικά ή λεξιλογικά λάθη, συχνά ήταν ακατάληπτοι. Τα τελευταία χρόνια βλέπω μεγάλη βελτίωση σε αυτό (βλ. Μακρόν). Ομοίως και ομιλητές άλλων γλωσσών. Αυτό εμένα μου λέει ότι έχει βελτιωθεί η διδασκαλία της αγγλικής γλώσσας στη Γαλλία. Φυσικά βλέπουμε και ακούμε πολιτικούς, διανοούμενους, καλλιτέχνες κλπ, που θεωρητικά είχαν καλύτερες ευκαιρίες για μόρφωση.
> ...


Ουεστμίνστεερ προφέρεται όχι γουεστι μίστερ. Μόλις το τσεκαρα στο you tube


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 15, 2022)

SBE said:


> Εγώ νομίζω έμαθα να γράφω βλέποντας τις λέξεις, χωρίς να προσπαθώ να τις αντιστοιχίσω με την προφορά τους (στα γαλλικά από την άλλη που ειναι πιο στρωτή η ορθογραφία, έμαθα τους κανόνες). Ο καθένας όπως διευκολύνεται, πάντως.


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στα σχολεία των αγγλόφωνων χωρών μαθαίνουν κάποιους πρακτικούς κανόνες προφοράς-ορθογραφίας, από τους οποίους μερικούς κατέληξα να τους μάθω από μόνος μου, χωρίς ν' αναφερθεί κάτι στα φροντιστήρια. Κατά τ' άλλα κι εγώ έμαθα ορθογραφία πολύ καλύτερα απ' ό,τι προφορά, όπως νομίζω ότι συμβαίνει με τους περισσότερους που μαθαίνουν τη γλώσσα χωρίς άμεση επαφή με φυσικούς ομιλητές. Έχω χρόνια που μπαλώνω τρύπες, αν και λιγοστεύουν πια. (Τις προάλλες κοιτούσα πάλι το _respite_.)

Οπότε δεν θα σκεφτόμουν ποτέ να γράψω _*recieve_, όπως γράφουν πολλοί που γνώρισαν τη λέξη ακουστικά και ύστερα έπρεπε να μάθουν την ορθογραφία της… Αλλά υπήρξε περίοδος που διάβαζα το _broad_ όπως το _road_, λάθος που φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα έκανε σχεδόν κανένας φυσικός ομιλητής της αγγλικής.

Είναι όμως κι αυτή η γλώσσα τόσο άτιμη… Αφομοιώνει λέξεις από παντού αλλά προσαρμόζει την ορθογραφία μόνον όσο χρειάζεται για να διαβάζεται κάπως, και ύστερα δεν την ξαναλλάζει ποτέ (εκτός κι αν πέσει σε τίποτα λατινόφιλους Μπαμπινιώτηδες του 16ου αιώνα, που προσθέτουν άχρηστα γράμματα σε ό,τι _island_ και _doubt_ και _nephew_ περάσει από μπροστά τους…). Συχνά όμως αλλάζει την προφορά: παίρνει από τη μια το νορβηγικό _ski_ και αλλάζει το παχύ σίγμα σε «σκ», και από την άλλη το ιταλικό _bruschetta_ και αλλάζει το «σκ» σε γερμανικό παχύ σίγμα! Ή το δικό της _often_, που πριν μερικούς αιώνες το πρόφερε με «φτ», μετά αποφάσισε να παραλείψει το «τ», και τώρα αρχίζει να το επαναφέρει, αλλά μόνο για το _often_, και όχι π.χ. για το _soften_. Αποφασίστε κι εσείς επιτέλους!



SBE said:


> Δε νομίζω ότι το να προσλάβει ένα φροντιστήριο έναν Αυστραλό εικοσάχρονο που πληρώνει για τις διακοπές του ανά την Ευρώπη περνώντας απο φροντιστήρια ξένων γλωσσών και να ελπίζουμε ότι τα παιδιά θα ακούσουν και θα μάθουν είναι λύση.


Θα συμφωνήσω. Κάποιοι έχουν εξαιρετική μνήμη και τους βολεύει να τους τα σερβίρεις έτσι, για τους περισσότερους όμως που δεν βυθίζονται μακροπρόθεσμα σε ξένο γλωσσικό περιβάλλον, χρειάζεται μια κάποια μέθοδος.



SBE said:


> Έχω φίλη που ζει στο Λονδίνο 25 χρόνια και δυσκολευεται να πει πολυσύλλαβες λέξεις, πχ το Ουεστμίνστερ το λέει με μεγάλη δυσκολία Γουέστι- Μίστερ (με κενό στη μέση). Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν το αντιλαμβάνεται, πάντως δεν φαίνεται να της έχει δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στη δουλειά της. Τι προτείνουμε;


Να σταματήσει ν' ασχολείται με την πολιτική;

Νομίζω πως και στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν άτομα που λένε «σταθιμός» αντί για «σταθμός», επειδή δεν μπορούν να βάλουν μαζί τα σύμφωνα. (Εκείνα τα άτιμα τα συμπλέγματα που έλεγα, αλλά από την αντίστροφη.)

(Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα μιλάμε για παράδειγμα λανθασμένης προφοράς εδώ, Μέγκι, και όχι για αποδεκτή παραλλαγή του _Ουεστμίνστερ_.)


----------



## Meggie (Sep 15, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στα σχολεία των αγγλόφωνων χωρών μαθαίνουν κάποιους πρακτικούς κανόνες προφοράς-ορθογραφίας, από τους οποίους μερικούς κατέληξα να τους μάθω από μόνος μου, χωρίς ν' αναφερθεί κάτι στα φροντιστήρια. Κατά τ' άλλα κι εγώ έμαθα ορθογραφία πολύ καλύτερα απ' ό,τι προφορά, όπως νομίζω ότι συμβαίνει με τους περισσότερους που μαθαίνουν τη γλώσσα χωρίς άμεση επαφή με φυσικούς ομιλητές. Έχω χρόνια που μπαλώνω τρύπες, αν και λιγοστεύουν πια. (Τις προάλλες κοιτούσα πάλι το _respite_.)
> 
> Οπότε δεν θα σκεφτόμουν ποτέ να γράψω _*recieve_, όπως γράφουν πολλοί που γνώρισαν τη λέξη ακουστικά και ύστερα έπρεπε να μάθουν την ορθογραφία της… Αλλά υπήρξε περίοδος που διάβαζα το _broad_ όπως το _road_, λάθος που φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα έκανε σχεδόν κανένας φυσικός ομιλητής της αγγλικής.
> 
> ...


Τι εννοείς παραλλαγή? Ναι για την προφορά μιλάω αλλά και την ορθογραφία. Το έγραψες γουεστι μιστερ


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2022)

Meggie said:


> Ουεστμίνστεερ προφέρεται όχι γουεστι μίστερ. Μόλις το τσεκαρα στο you tube


Μήπως δεν προσεξες το πιο πριν που λέω ότι η κοπέλλα έχει προβλημα με τα αγγλικά και ειδικά με τις πολυσύλλαβες λέξεις; Δεν μπορεί να πει το σωστό και λέει γουέστι μίστερ. Κι όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε.


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2022)

Η καθηγήτρια αγγλικών που αναφέρω πιο πάνω μου έλεγε ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ακούνε μια γλώσσα και ασυνείδητα διορθώνονται. 
Αλλοι όχι.


----------



## Meggie (Sep 16, 2022)

SBE said:


> Μήπως δεν προσεξες το πιο πριν που λέω ότι η κοπέλλα έχει προβλημα με τα αγγλικά και ειδικά με τις πολυσύλλαβες λέξεις; Δεν μπορεί να πει το σωστό και λέει γουέστι μίστερ. Κι όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε.


Sorry δεν το πρόσεξα


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2022)

SBE said:


> ... η κοπέλλα έχει προβλημα με τα αγγλικά και ειδικά με τις πολυσύλλαβες λέξεις; Δεν μπορεί να πει το σωστό και λέει γουέστι μίστερ. Κι όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε.








Η ανταποκρίτρια της ΕΡΤ στο Λονδίνο, κάτοικος Λονδίνου δηλαδή, ακούγεται να λέει, δυο ή τρεις φορές, «στο* Γουέ(ν)στ Μίνιστερ*». Στην αρχή μάλιστα λέει ότι ο Κάρολος είχε την πρώτη του επίσκεψη ως βασιλιάς «στα ανάκτορα του Γουένστ Μίνιστερ μαζί με τη βασιλική σύζυγο*Σ *Καμίλα».

Και ακλισιά και Δυτικός Υπουργός αντί για Γουεστμίνστερ, πολλή αριστεία έπεσε μαζεμένη.

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2022/09/17/meze-550/


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2022)

Mάλλον αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι πιο συχνό το φαινόμενο να μην μπορουν να πουν το -ινστ- απ' ό,τι νομίζουμε.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 17, 2022)

Και δεν το έλεγε «Γουεστ Μοναστήρ'»… Τουλάχιστον θα ήταν ετυμολογικώς ορθό.

Άλλωστε το γράφει και στα μεγάλα κηροπήγια γύρω από το φέρετρο, προφανώς δανεισμένα από το Αββαείο όπως ο μεγάλος σταυρός: «ECCLESIA · COLLEGIA · BEATI · PETRI · WESTMONASTER» (_Collegiate Church of Saint Peter at Westminster_).


----------



## Meggie (Sep 18, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Και δεν το έλεγε «Γουεστ Μοναστήρ'»… Τουλάχιστον θα ήταν ετυμολογικώς ορθό.
> 
> Άλλωστε το γράφει και στα μεγάλα κηροπήγια γύρω από το φέρετρο, προφανώς δανεισμένα από το Αββαείο όπως ο μεγάλος σταυρός: «ECCLESIA · COLLEGIA · BEATI · PETRI · WESTMONASTER» (_Collegiate Church of Saint Peter at Westminster_
> 
> ...





Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Και δεν το έλεγε «Γουεστ Μοναστήρ'»… Τουλάχιστον θα ήταν ετυμολογικώς ορθό.
> 
> Άλλωστε το γράφει και στα μεγάλα κηροπήγια γύρω από το φέρετρο, προφανώς δανεισμένα από το Αββαείο όπως ο μεγάλος σταυρός: «ECCLESIA · COLLEGIA · BEATI · PETRI · WESTMONASTER» (_Collegiate Church of Saint Peter at Westminster_).


Αν μάθει κάποιος μια γλώσσα και μάθει κάποιες λέξεις οι φράσεις λάθος θα τις λέει έτσι μια ζωή. Και η λέξη forum δεν προφέρεται φόρουμ αλλά φοράμ απαλό. Τώρα το θυμήθηκα νομίζω το είδα εδώ γραμμένο φόρουμ.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 18, 2022)

Meggie said:


> Αν μάθει κάποιος μια γλώσσα και μάθει κάποιες λέξεις οι φράσεις λάθος θα τις λέει έτσι μια ζωή.


Συνήθως έτσι είναι… Το βλέπω και σε άτομα του περιβάλλοντός μου. Αν και προσωπικά δεν συμπάσχω και τόσο, διότι έχω λαθοθηρικά κυκλώματα ανατροφοδότησης στο μυαλό μου και τα κυνηγάω κάτι τέτοια με άγριες διαθέσεις. Ακόμα και τον γραφικό μου χαρακτήρα έχω προσαρμόσει με τα χρόνια, γράμμα γράμμα, κάτι που για πολλούς είναι αδιανόητο.



Meggie said:


> Και η λέξη forum δεν προφέρεται φόρουμ αλλά φοράμ απαλό. Τώρα το θυμήθηκα νομίζω το είδα εδώ γραμμένο φόρουμ.


Εδώ αρχίζουμε να ξεφεύγουμε από την ορθή προφορά της αγγλικής και να περνάμε στα χωράφια της ένταξης ξένων λέξεων στην ελληνική γλώσσα: μια λέξη που ο Έλληνας τη χρησιμοποιεί σε τακτική βάση, θα την προσαρμόσει στο δικό του φωνολογικό σύστημα, οπότε χάνεται το απαλό «α» που λες διότι πολύ απλά δεν το έχουμε στην ελληνική. Ή καθαρό «φόραμ» θα το κάνει ή, επηρεασμένος και από την ορθογραφία (μια ισχυρή δύναμη, όπως είδαμε και όταν συζητούσαμε για την αγγλική), θα το κάνει καθαρό «φόρουμ». Στην περίπτωση του _forum_ μάλιστα, πρόκειται για λατινική λέξη την οποία ακούμε και από άλλες γλώσσες, ακόμα και από την ίδια τη λατινική: _φόρουμ_ λέγεται η ρωμαϊκή αγορά, και κάπως έτσι την πρόφεραν κιόλας οι Ρωμαίοι.

Με άλλα λόγια, όταν βλέπεις κάποιον να γράφει «φόρουμ» στα ελληνικά, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν γράφει αγγλικά αλλά ελληνικά… Όπως αντίστοιχα δεν έχει τα γαλλικά στο μυαλό του όταν χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη «γκαράζ» αντί για το πρωτότυπο «γκαγάζζ» — μια λέξη που, αν το καλοσκεφτείς, δεν έχει διατηρήσει αναλλοίωτη την προφορά της ούτε στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Meggie (Sep 18, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Συνήθως έτσι είναι… Το βλέπω και σε άτομα του περιβάλλοντός μου. Αν και προσωπικά δεν συμπάσχω και τόσο, διότι έχω λαθοθηρικά κυκλώματα ανατροφοδότησης στο μυαλό μου και τα κυνηγάω κάτι τέτοια με άγριες διαθέσεις. Ακόμα και τον γραφικό μου χαρακτήρα έχω προσαρμόσει με τα χρόνια, γράμμα γράμμα, κάτι που για πολλούς είναι αδιανόητο.
> 
> 
> Εδώ αρχίζουμε να ξεφεύγουμε από την ορθή προφορά της αγγλικής και να περνάμε στα χωράφια της ένταξης ξένων λέξεων στην ελληνική γλώσσα: μια λέξη που ο Έλληνας τη χρησιμοποιεί σε τακτική βάση, θα την προσαρμόσει στο δικό του φωνολογικό σύστημα, οπότε χάνεται το απαλό «α» που λες διότι πολύ απλά δεν το έχουμε στην ελληνική. Ή καθαρό «φόραμ» θα το κάνει ή, επηρεασμένος και από την ορθογραφία (μια ισχυρή δύναμη, όπως είδαμε και όταν συζητούσαμε για την αγγλική), θα το κάνει καθαρό «φόρουμ». Στην περίπτωση του _forum_ μάλιστα, πρόκειται για λατινική λέξη την οποία ακούμε και από άλλες γλώσσες, ακόμα και από την ίδια τη λατινική: _φόρουμ_ λέγεται η ρωμαϊκή αγορά, και κάπως έτσι την πρόφεραν κιόλας οι Ρωμαίοι.
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα για το γκαγαζζ!!


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2022)

Meggie said:


> Και η λέξη forum δεν προφέρεται φόρουμ αλλά φόραμ απαλό. Τώρα το θυμήθηκα νομίζω το είδα εδώ γραμμένο φόρουμ.


Γεια σου, Μέγκι, και καλωσήρθες στο φόρουμ μας. (Διόρθωσα στο παράθεμα το «φοράμ» σε «φόραμ» μια και είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο παρατονισμός είναι στραβοπάτημα στο πληκτρολόγιο.)
Λοιπόν, στην Ελλάδα το forum το λέμε μόνο «φόρουμ», όπως και το medium που μεσολαβεί στην επαφή με τα πνεύματα το λέμε «μέντιουμ», ενώ αντιθέτως τα media τα λέμε «μίντια». Πρόβλημα με το «φόρουμ» έχουμε μόνο στον σχηματισμό του πληθυντικού: κανονικά δεν αλλάζει, είναι «τα φόρουμ», αλλά κάποιοι λένε «φόρουμς» και υπάρχουν και κάποιοι (ευτυχώς λίγοι) που προτιμούν «τα φόρα» (από τα λατινικά ή από ελληνικό «το φόρο»!).

Ας κάνουμε, για το καλό αυτής της συζήτησης, έναν σαφή διαχωρισμό ανάμεσα στον τρόπο που εξελληνίζονται ξένες λέξεις και ξένα ονόματα (όπου συχνά απομακρυνόμαστε από την προφορά στην ξένη γλώσσα) και τον τρόπο που οι Έλληνες προφέρουν αγγλικές λέξεις όταν μιλάνε τα αγγλικά ή τα αμερικάνικά τους ή απλώς πετάνε ξένες λέξεις στη συζήτησή τους. Ας μην είμαστε πολύ αυστηροί. Από την άλλη, εγώ είμαι αυτός που κάπου μέσα σ' αυτό το φόρουμ δημοσίευσα μια ιερεμιάδα για τους Έλληνες που λένε «λοβ» αντί για «λαβ».


----------



## Meggie (Sep 19, 2022)

nickel said:


> Γεια σου, Μέγκι, και καλωσήρθες στο φόρουμ μας. (Διόρθωσα στο παράθεμα το «φοράμ» σε «φόραμ» μια και είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο παρατονισμός είναι στραβοπάτημα στο πληκτρολόγιο.)
> Λοιπόν, στην Ελλάδα το forum το λέμε μόνο «φόρουμ», όπως και το medium που μεσολαβεί στην επαφή με τα πνεύματα το λέμε «μέντιουμ», ενώ αντιθέτως τα media τα λέμε «μίντια». Πρόβλημα με το «φόρουμ» έχουμε μόνο στον σχηματισμό του πληθυντικού: κανονικά δεν αλλάζει, είναι «τα φόρουμ», αλλά κάποιοι λένε «φόρουμς» και υπάρχουν και κάποιοι (ευτυχώς λίγοι) που προτιμούν «τα φόρα» (από τα λατινικά ή από ελληνικό «το φόρο»!).
> 
> Ας κάνουμε, για το καλό αυτής της συζήτησης, έναν σαφή διαχωρισμό ανάμεσα στον τρόπο που εξελληνίζονται ξένες λέξεις και ξένα ονόματα (όπου συχνά απομακρυνόμαστε από την προφορά στην ξένη γλώσσα) και τον τρόπο που οι Έλληνες προφέρουν αγγλικές λέξεις όταν μιλάνε τα αγγλικά ή τα αμερικάνικά τους ή απλώς πετάνε ξένες λέξεις στη συζήτησή τους. Ας μην είμαστε πολύ αυστηροί. Από την άλλη, εγώ είμαι αυτός που κάπου μέσα σ' αυτό το φόρουμ δημοσίευσα μια ιερεμιάδα για τους Έλληνες που λένε «λοβ» αντί για «λαβ».


----------

